
Giotto – A Python library for topological data analysis - _eigenfoo
https://giotto.ai/
======
ColinWright
Lovely website, simply gorgeous.

No idea what the package does. I'm busy, no time to excavate speculatively.

Closed ... things to do.

 _Edit:_ Re-reading this, there will be people thinking "That's Harsh". But
readers are busy people, there's always more to read, there's always more to
do, and if you don't make the cost/benefit balance clear, people will just
walk away.

Make the benefits clear, make the benefits obvious, connect with your reader,
draw them in, make them start to think of how this would be useful.

And having said all that, I need to re-write my most recent post to take my
own advice.

